# Moving to Penang



## LordPlatinum (Mar 22, 2013)

Greetings,
I plan to leave Australia and I recently spent 10 days in Penang with a view to purchase a condo in Batu Feringhi to live, and have tentatively selected one in a recently completed development. I have spent all this time with property salespeople, Developers, a MM2H agent and lawyers on issues such as the S & P, State Consent, and Strata Titles (one of which I replaced due to excessive cost).
Is there anyone who could give me advice on what I am trying to do?
Thanks.


----------



## up.north.expat (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi LordPlatinum,

Not sure what advice you are looking to receive, as you mention you've spent 10 days with various companies - do you feel that you've not received good/trustworthy advice?

I would say at the centre of any purchase should be a trusted conveyancing lawyer who can give impartial advice on the property purchase process. To spend 10 days in Penang and still be asking the question you do makes me a bit worried about the advice you've been given. I base my company in Penang and lived here for 16 years so have got to know some excellent service providers. If you'd like me to connect you to them, then do send me a Private Message via this forum.

I can appreciate that you may not wish to do this as you've already invested time/money in talking to many people already, but I'm willing to assist where I can.

Up North Expat


----------

